# Tutoring English?



## Manc (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum but have been on it quite a bit in the past and would like to say thanks for the awesome info to date.

Just to fill in the gaps before I ask my question I'd like to give some background info about myself and plans.

I'm moving to Cairo (Al Rehab) in September for at least six months (savings) with the hope of staying longer if poss. My wife and kids are really looking forward to it and our plans are fairly loose but the idea is to learn Arabic and through it and other experiences generally become more interculturally competent.

I've just completed an MA TESOL and wife is finishing her dissertation off in Cairo (English as a second language context). We've also got PG Certificates in TESOL and CELTA qualifications. After the initial plan to go to Saudi was put on hold due to not officially graduating till July'12 (paperwork issues), we decided that Cairo would be a good stepping stone before taking the plunge in Riyadh.

My question is regarding teaching. I don't want to commit to a full-time job :tongue1:, though I am aware of the options (British Council, International Uni's etc) as our plan are to study Arabic and have fun with the kids (BTW home schooling for last 5 years :whip, so tutoring seems like the best option.

How does it work? What should you charge? What are the do's and don'ts?

Any feedback would be appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Can't advise mix on your topic but welcome to Rehab. How old are your kids they sound quite young
If you want any info about the area just ask. housing, shopping, restaurants (even schools ;-)


----------



## Manc (Jul 30, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Can't advise mix on your topic but welcome to Rehab. How old are your kids they sound quite young
> If you want any info about the area just ask. housing, shopping, restaurants (even schools ;-)


Hi Lanason,

We have one daughter (12) and four boys (10, 8, nearly 4 and 2). Thanks for the offer, and no doubt will come back to you on that. We've been doing our research on you tube about tha area and websites/forums mainly. It seems difficult to truly gauge it from the outside though. 

I just got 'Cairo-The Practical Guide' (Francy, 2006), which is a great source of info with all the grit left in. I think we're past the 'WAGOA summer holiday' phase and now have our reality specs on, so all good advice will be appreciated.

Best


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Manc said:


> Hi Lanason,
> 
> We have one daughter (12) and four boys (10, 8, nearly 4 and 2). Thanks for the offer, and no doubt will come back to you on that. We've been doing our research on you tube about tha area and websites/forums mainly. It seems difficult to truly gauge it from the outside though.
> 
> ...


wow bringing 5 kids out
- amasing 
- we have 4 but 2 are in the UK (university) the other 2 are 15 and 13 and at school here


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

This is wild! Good luck with the Arabic. I got the hang of Bahasa Malysian in about 6 months working as an expat in KL, and could hold a conversation in the language fairly confidently after 6 months, and just before I left after 3 years could speak it fairly fluently. I have been in Cairo for 6 years and can only just give directions to a taxi driver in Arabic. Can not even do simple single sentence conversations.


----------



## Manc (Jul 30, 2011)

gerhardme1954 said:


> I have been in Cairo for 6 years and can only just give directions to a taxi driver in Arabic. Can not even do simple single sentence conversations.


Many acquaintances here in the UK have been out for Arabic for a stretch and come back with good Arabic, in fact Cairo is quite well known for this (here anyway) in addition to learning correct Quran recitation. There's a saying I've heard a number of times "The Quran was revealed in Mekkah, but is recited in Egypt" (sounds more poetic in Arabic).

I know what you mean though, I think if you can get away with it, who needs the brain strain but as we're planning to teach in Saudi it'll be more of a full-time thing so that the Saudis don't run rings around us when we get there. Some say there's a big difference between North African students and those from the Gulf, with the former a lot more pleasant in the classroom.


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

What you say about the students is quite correct. Just one point, Most GCC states Arabs can understand Egyptians, but the dialect spoken in Cairo is not the same as in the GCC states. They tend to speak the "standard" version. They may not always say so, but they look down on Egyptians as second grade citizens, so maybe not a good idea to arrive there with the local version of the lingo on your tongue, especially with the attitude they already have in the classroom? The black gold changes people, not always for the better.


----------



## Manc (Jul 30, 2011)

Apart from the hierarchy then, it seems that they manage to understand each other even with dialectic differences ... I thought Egyptian Arabic was all modern due to the film industry.

I think the plan is to start with the basics so that locals can more easily decipher what I'm going on about. Communication is a greater goal than near native proficiency and social status through the lingo.


----------

